# Thank you so much xx



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello everyone!

I have popped home to collect some things and wanted to come on here to say hi.

We are completely overwhelmed by the messages we have got from you all. I read a couple then realised that I may need a bit more time to be muster the strength to read them properly. Everything is still very raw, and we are having good times and happy thoughts when we look at Christopher, then very sad times when we are sitting thinking about Alex.

It was been the most awful 10 days. There is no explanation around why my membrane ruptured so early, which is probably a good thing as I cant blme myself for anything.

Alex was too poorly to stay with us, but at least we had 41 hours with him, then spent more time with him after he was gone, which was lovely. His funeral is Friday at 9.30am, so that is a day and time we are dreading so much. 

Christopher has been stable for the last 10 days. Yesterday they scanned his heart and told us that his duct hasnt closed properly so he is on medication which will hopefully close it. If not, he will need a little op to sort it out. He is so gorgeous and we cant stop staring at him. 

I am keeping in touch with Rach, Gina and MJ so they will continue to update you on our progress.

I will catch up with you all soon. Big huge hugs to everyone. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Alison - Just wanted to wish you strength and love for tomorrow. Really hoping that the Christpher's wee duct closes on it's own and that he stays stable and strong for his mummy's. I am sure Alex is watching over you all and keeping you strong and Christopher well.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow, you are incredibly brave and strong, your wee man is lucky to have such a fabulous mummy.

Love and  

Emma


----------



## crazycat (Apr 15, 2005)

We'll also be thinking of you tomorrow, sending you a hug  .

Heather, Jo and Adam


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

So much love to you both for tomorrow. We will be thinking about you and your precious Alex.


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Alison and Ju just wanted to send our love for tomorrow, and to let you know we will be thinking of you tomorrow!

xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Alison and Juliette - I will be thinking of you tomorrow.  You are often in my thoughts, keep strong little Christopher.

Some1

xxxx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Alison and Juliette,

Helen and I are both thinking about you and baby Alex today.

Keep strong baby Christopher, your brother is looking after you in such a special way.

Lots of Love,
Kerry, Helen and Edie


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Thinking about you.  You sound so incredibly strong.  Take care, 

Tracy xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I have only just seen your news,I'm so so sorry,sending lots of lovew your way xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

You have been in my thoughts all day Alison and Juliette.

Keep strong little Christopher

Love

Emma xxx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Thinking of you all, hope little Chrisptopher is doing well and his duct is closed or on it's way to being that way. Hope you are looking after yourselves, sending you lots of love and supportive thoughts.

Keep strong Alison and family

Emma


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Just done a home dash, so thought I would pop on and give you an update.

The funeral on Friday was the worst day of my life. I felt like my heart had been ripped out when they took him out of the car. I dont remember walking into the church at all, but I do remember that the service was so lovely and the chaplain from the hospital said some lovely things. We feel like he had a lovely send off, and we did feel strangely at peace afterwards. We can look forward now, always remembering him and how gorgeous he was. 

Christopher is still stable but still on his ventilator which is giving him a bit if grief. Thet are going to keep an eye on it today and maybe give him a new tube-which will mean sedating him while they do it    But it could also mean that is was this causing his saturations to go up and down not the duct. They are scanning him tomorrow for the duct, so hopefully that will be ok. 

I worry about absolutely everything and I'm sure I do the nurses heads in - ah well!  

Speak soon 

xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Alison

I'm quite sure you are NOT doing the nurses heads in at all!!.

Well - you somehow got through Friday. So very very pleased you are feeling some peace from it. So now Alex has to look down and hold little Christophers hand. Great news - he's fighting so well and I have everthing crossed he goes from strength to strength.

I have thought of you often

Emma xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Alison- Thinking of you all, and little Alex in heaven.  Hope Christopher is doing well and continues to fight on.

L xx


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Thinking of you all and hoping Christopher gets stronger every day.     

Viv xxx


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Hi Alison and Juliette,
                          Just to let you know I was thinking of you both on Friday....  hope  Christopher continues to be a little fighter......always in my thoughts....... 

  Love and hugs Milly


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Still very much thinking of you all - you are having to be so strong xxxx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Alison

When you have the time and the space you may want to read some of the things produced by SANDS.

You ask these nurses as much as you need to!!!!  They are used to it and I once  saw a programme about SCBU where their counsellor spoke about how they see people getting assertive and questioning what's happening and sometimes getting a bit "difficult" as a good sign that people are bonding with their babies and moving forward with them, rather than being frightened to connect with them and fight for them. 

So there you go!

Love to you and Juliette, thinking of Alex every day and      strength to Christopher.


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey Alison, Juliette and Christopher!

Thinking about you all and sending you lots of love,   and      !!

Emma


----------

